# House was flooded!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was working the horse sale yesterday, get a call from the kids when they got home from school.
A piece under the kitchen sink had broken and water was gushing into the house! 
I knew it would be bad, but geesh! We have an older modular home too, so you can imagine what the floor is like  Kitchen floor seems okay though, I think possibly by miracle the floor tiles helped.
But the dinning room and part of the computer room is shot. The beams are swelled, and makes it look like 'waves' or little hills through that part of the house. 2 bad soft spots developed, but they did allow water to drain underneath the house, so helped keep the rest of the house from getting wet.

Going to call the insurance company in a bit. Carpet and floor will have to be replaced 

We tried to get as much water up as we can, but it's just too saturated.
What a pain.

My house is an absolute wreck right now, which makes it very annoying, on top of the fact it really stinks, bleh. 

My youngest daughter had homework papers next to the wall on the floor in my computer room, and they are a total loss, so now I'll have to do some explaining to her teacher for turn in tomorrow


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

oh, that's awful. I'm sorry that happened to you. Hopefully insurance won't be a pain and you can get it fixed up fast.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh man. Yes hopefully insurance will get you fixed up fast. Get fans on the wet floor and carpet areas. Watch out for mold.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

The teacher should be understanding and let her redo her homework in a situation like this, if she isn't I think I would visit with the principal. I hope you are able to get your floors taken care of soon. I am sorry this happened. What a mess. I hate water leaks!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Especially when you have a big job to do as well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. I just got off the phone with them, and waiting for them to call me back. We have a $500 deductible, but this will be well beyond that. Carpet will definitely have to be pulled up. It's lousy anyway, but I was okay with it just for the fact I have 3 kids lol But mold is definitely going to be an issue now.

It's just so wet  We tried to get the water up, but there is just so much in the carpet. You have to wear shoes. It stinks too, pew!

I'm going to head out to the horse sale closer to the sale start time today, thankfully. I had been going out about 9am and getting home about 7pm. Today is the last 'big' day thankfully.
Tomorrow is a 'dark' day meaning no sale/preview day for the next book of horses. I need to go out for a while, but will have most of the day to work around here.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww, good luck with all the water mess. The only good thing (if that is possible) is that it was fresh water and not sewage!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Gosh dang it, sorry about that Candice. Bleh.

Every dang house we have lived in, I am talking about EVERY single house I have ever lived in throughout my entire lifetime, has flooded before. This one, well, the main water pipe split and was gushing water into the storage room where everything is, all the old stuff from my mom's and from when we were little, everything. And we couldn't turn it off, because it was the main pipe! And we all had food poisoning and it was 11:00 at night. That was craaaazy. Thankfully, very few things were ruined.

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How Awful, I am very sorry


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Ugh! What a thing to deal with.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ugh..been there..not fun ...Im sorry..hopefully everything will end in a positive note..like new carpet  besure to breath through the process which can take time
best wishes


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it. The only thing driving me crazy now is that it stinks  Bleh. It cooled off so we turned the air off and opened all the windows. 

The insurance co. filed the claim, just have to wait for the adjustor to call. My phone ran out of minutes! So I'll have to call her tomorrow morning so she can come out. 

Hopefully all goes well and they can get it fixed soon. The dinning room has 'hills'. My son said yep....grandpa can come here and ride his 4-wheeler in the dinning room now! Geesh


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> . The dinning room has 'hills'. My son said yep....grandpa can come here and ride his 4-wheeler in the dinning room now! Geesh


LOL at least your son is able to make some humor out of it!


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow. My prayers are with you. 
Pull the carpet up ASAP. That may save your floors a little. You may want gloves and masks. Cause the carpet glue and mold can cause respiratory issues. 
I'm not sure but you may be able put something down like saw dust or something to absorb the water. Just use a shop vac instead of ruining a good house vacuum.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, we did finally pull the carpet up this evening, but the adjuster needed to see it first.
Unfortunately, there is no saving the floor. It's the old particle board stuff, and it's buckling badly.

Safety 'may' become a concern. It's really REALLY bad  Seems to be getting more and more sunken in. Wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't affecting the main 1/2 of the house 

A contractor is coming out on Monday, the adjuster asked who we chose, and said she would call him and give him a heads up that this is severe damage.

I'm wondering... if it gets really bad where safety is definitely not on our side, if the insurance companies usually will help you get a hotel room or something until repairs can be made? I really REALLY don't want to go that route, but feel we need to be prepared.

To tell you how bad it is, this morning my desk was leaning really bad, to the point I was worried it might tip over/wheels go through the floor. 









That is how the entire area is, especially the dinning room.

I moved the desk, but now I am worried about my stove! It's starting to lean sideways a bit. I tried to pull it out and over a little. Can't go without my stove!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

The insurance company should get you a hotel room if safety is an issue or even if it just causes you hassles performing basic tasks like, toileting, bathing, and preparing meals.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You can go to home depot, buy a bunch of 7/16 OSB and just lay em out on the floor so you can at least walk on it safely. You can even have em rip a few of the sheets in half down the length so you can put them in your hallways if needed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Some pics I took a couple of hours ago

I'm about halfway across the computer room looking at dinning room & kitchen









Middle of kitchen looking towards dinning room & computer room. 









Dinning room floor, which we have to walk through in order to get to the kids rooms/side door, or to the kitchen.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... I dont know. That maybe a total loss if the MH is old enough. The problem with that much water damage is now its also into the belly pan (insulation held up by a tightly pulled plastic/tarp material. And that is going to mold and stink as well unless removed. I know they use particle board for vinyl but if you can have it replaced, tell em to use OSB TnG instead.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, we're going to see what it's like in the morning then go from there. I do have some scrap OSB pieces in the barn. It's just soooo wet we're afraid it would weaken the OSB. Seems everything it touches absorbs water from it quickly.

I don't think there is a support beam in the spot where we keep the stove where I can put OSB to support the stove. I'm really worried since I definitely have to be able to cook.

On top of that I've been so busy at the horse sales, I am so behind on editing pics. I am sooo tired, and still have 2 days of sale that I need to attend <have clients wanting pics>. 
All week I've averaged 5 hours of sleep a night -4 hours last night.

One other thing that worries me is my son has borderline asthma, and just got over a cold. I know this can't be good for him to breathe in


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

TDG-Farms said:


> ... I dont know. That maybe a total loss if the MH is old enough. The problem with that much water damage is now its also into the belly pan (insulation held up by a tightly pulled plastic/tarp material. And that is going to mold and stink as well unless removed. I know they use particle board for vinyl but if you can have it replaced, tell em to use OSB TnG instead.


Thanks, it's an older mobile home, probably 25 years old? Floors were in really good shape before this happened, no issues, we just had a brand new roof put on back in March. So frustrating. I've had it in the back of my mind that there is the possibility of having to write it off 

I'm worried about how bad the damage is to the insulation, etc. as well. I don't know enough about this kind of stuff to know just how extensive it is. My husband said there must have been about a foot of water underneath the home


----------

